# Possums and armidillos????



## summitsitter (Nov 29, 2006)

I know this is not what you guys trap for,but I need to catch a couple of armidillos and possums to fill some orders. These aminals can't have any damage to them so I'm gonna use live traps. Then inject them with acetone to kill them. Back to the question. What do I use for bait for armidillos and possums.h


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no clue for armadiilos but opossum seem to like every thing i put in my **** traps which include ground up minnows shellfish oil but the easiest would be cat food thats what i use to get them out of my yard i never used a live trap though i always liked the conibears for possum when i have to get rid of them


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have never messed with armidillos, so I really can't say..... But for possums, you can literally use about anything.... I never used live traps for them, but back in the 70's when any possum, small or large, silver or black, male or female, sold green for 3 bucks each here, I set up every persimmon grove on my lines... I have even used skinned possum carcasses, and heard of people useing piles of fresh cow flops for bait... But fish, old freezer burned meat, old vegatables, old bacon grease, road splats, etc... are things you can use that will not cost you anything to get... If you go to looking for the best place to find the largest populations of possums, then persimmon groves attract them at this time of the year, and so do those old country dumps.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

rotten apples seem to work well for opossums. .


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

fish works for dillos


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

I have found that nothing tops cat food for the dreaded possum. Open a can of .50 cent cat food and put it in your trap. Place the trap in the middle of the road (kidding) and they will come. I caught one in an empty trash can this year. I saw his tracks by my garbage can so I proped one up on one side with a stick. I made the stick 4 inches long so that he could get his head under the rim. He walked in and lifted the trash can off the ground. when he got to the bait the trashcan fell and he couldn't get out. LOL


----------

